# Which bindings Burton Cartel EST or Flow NX2-SE for my Burton Custom X



## gamble (Dec 17, 2012)

That was the first year the NX2-SE bindings were available, and I know some people had an issue with getting their boots into the toe caps on them. Keep in mind that they're not really traditional straps. The toe strap is held at a fixed position, while the ankle strap is a stiff, three-point hybrid of the Flow one-piece and a traditional strap. You can strap into them as if they a traditional binding, but it's not exactly easy to do. I have a set of 2014 NX2-AT bindings for the small hills around here. They're a compromise, but worthwhile if minimizing strap-in time is really important to you. I would (and did) shy away from the SE model, though.

Cartels are pretty much the most popular binding ever made. Comfortable, highly adjustable, responsive. I have a set of these for 'real' mountains where strap-in time isn't a big drag on my day. I would say that unless the rear entry is the determining factor, go with the Cartels.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Gamble. Any reason why to shy away from the NX2 SE model vs the AT? I though stiffness was pretty similar comparing the two.
Also, should weight of the binding be a determining factor in choosing between the cartel and flow? As I mentioned, the Flow seems to be noticeably heavier than the Cartels.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

just chiming in as a Flow user. I choose the AT over the SE due to simply not messing with the toe cap as others have issues with them. I almost bought a 2012 Cartel this season for my second board (since I am a bit flexible now with my knees and low back issues) but I backed out(I had it on layaway:laugh The NX2 are much easier to use like a traditional binding and I do not have to worry about a toe cap. just my preference.


----------



## gamble (Dec 17, 2012)

I chose the AT because the speed of entry was the one reason I was getting a Flow binding, and having to fuss with the toe cap defeats the purpose. The AT uses the same strap style Flow has used for years, so you know they've got it down. I think they are otherwise very similar bindings.

As for weight, I can't speak for the SE but I've put the 2014 NX2-AT on a scale and found it's only an ounce heavier than the Burton Custom bindings I have on my old board. I'll have to try it with the Cartels too, but I suspect they're not much different. EST's would be a little lighter as they don't have the baseplate.


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

Those 2012/2013 Flow model was the last straw why I poop-canned using any Flow bindings.

Their old regular style were nice and quick, BUT their high back pivot points would hit against the heel of boots and start to tear the boots.

Next came the new release where they changed the pivot so it didn't hit the heel and jumped onto Gnu's idea of a toe-cap quick entry binding. I was stoked at the idea.

But darned Flow's terrible toe cap gave me so much problems. I had to spend more time messing with it each time I tried to strap in than what takes with non-quick entry bindings.

I took a huge loss. Maybe spent 2 days max using them and then got rid of them they stunk so bad. 

They should get their poo straight before mass producing and releasing bad designs to the market.

Maybe they got a little better this year, I don't know. I'm so disgusted with them I won't even give them a second look.

Hope you have better results than I did.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

Very interesting feedback on the Flow nx2 se. I'm not a new Flow user here as I have owned a few pairs of flows In recent years and still have and currently using the Flow Nxt AT which I love.
Hearing the negative feedback here on the se toe cap issue makes me worry about even giving them a try and instead just go with the cartels. I just hate to use it once and have to take a big hit selling it used. 

Is the cartels est a stiffer binding than the nx2 se?


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

Here's more about my Flow story.

My first set of Flow bindings were a lower line. The prong on the lock lever broke within a month. Flow didn't have a warranty replacement so they sent me the next level up. I was impressed.


The next season I bought the NXT-FSE (used the FSE for 2 or 3 seasons). Eventually got NXT-AT for another one of my boards, and then the NX2-GT the next season for another board.

The first season on the NXT-AT I found the heel-cup being plastic was thicker than the FSE and gave problems fitting the heel of the many boots, even Flow boots. I ended up sanding out the AT high backs to make more room. Tried to get FSE high backs from Flow to replace the crappy plastic AT high backs. 

That was a night mare with them dropping the ball and all the typical BS games salesman play when can't meet a customer's needs and don't want to tell the truth about it. In the end I only received 1 of the 2 aluminum high backs.

The FSE bindings with the aluminum high back was fine for clearing the heel on entry and flipping up the high back. Quick and easy.

Eventually I noticed that both of the older bindings had the heel cup pivots had started gouging my boots. When I got new Talon boots when they first came out, after about 2 days the older Bindings tore the heel portion that has stitching.

The same season I got the Talon boots I got the GT for another board. Nothing but problems with the toe cap each time, and that was without any snow build up.




I don't know about the Cartel. I do have a set of Burton CO2 bindings and they are more responsive than the Flows. My other bindings are Rome.


----------

